# تزويد المياه لمبنى خدمات



## meskif (7 مارس 2015)

لدي مبنى خدمات و اريد ان اعمل له water supply 
هل يحتاج المبنى لخزان علوي أم يكفي الحزان السفلي مع مضخة رفع و شكرا


----------



## ozy (8 مارس 2015)

حسب طبيعة المبني
المبني ارتفاعه قد ايه ؟


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (8 مارس 2015)

اذا لم يتم تركيب خزان علوي فيلزم ان تكون المضخة بوستر مع خزان ضغط pressure tank


----------



## meskif (9 مارس 2015)

ارتفاع المبنى 7 متر و اذا سمحتوا كم استطاعة مضخة البوستر هل كافي نصف حصان
بانتظار ردكم و كل الشكر


----------



## ozy (10 مارس 2015)

المبني مش محتاج خزان علوى
و المضخه تحدد ب flow and head وتقوم بعمل selection من اى مصنع معتمد تحصل على ال power


----------



## meskif (13 مارس 2015)

اشكرك مهندس ozy لكرمك و اهتمامك و لقد اخترت مضخة davey 
اشكرك مرة اخرى


----------

